

Ask HN: Is there a good off-the-shelf product customization app? - cm2012

I work for a jewelry manufacturer and want to build an experimental website to allow custom designed jewelry. The software would need to embed into a Amazon webstore and have this basic functionality: Allow users to select options to design a product through a database of pictures we supply, like: Design a Ring &#62;&#62; Diamond or Gemstone  &#62;&#62; (if gemstone) white or yellow gold &#62;&#62; (if white gold) choose a setting &#62;&#62; (setting is chosen) select a gemstone out of 14 choices<p>Anyone know anything like this? Google seems to have mostly enterprise solutions.
======
t0
Does Amazon webstore even have 3rd party apps? Do they allow you to control
the HTML and Javascript only?

~~~
cm2012
They dont have a store, but you can control html and javascript and more.

